

Deepfreeze.io is cold storage everyone can use - vrypan
https://www.deepfreeze.io/overview/

======
KhalPanda
I assumed this was going to be some sort of service for storing bitcoin
private keys in... cold storage (i.e. offline, in an uber-secure physical
bank/safe or something). Whoops!

~~~
gtzi
you may give longaccess.com a try for such usage

------
joshdance
I've thought about using Glacier but didn't seem worth the hassle. This I
might use. Invite requested!

~~~
vrypan
Hi Joshua. This is exactly how we think about deepfreeze.io! Can I quote you?

~~~
joshdance
Sure thing!

------
nuII
Why not just use Amazon Glacier directly?

~~~
vrypan
If you are an expert user and don't mind the technical complexities (keys,
buckets, etc.) and the complicated (close to unpredictable for most) pricing
scheme, Glacier will work.

deepfreeze.io makes it much easier, and offers integrations with other
services too (currently only Dropbox, more soon), that allow you to transfer
files between deepfreeze.io and these services on the server side -great if
you don't want to re-upload 50 or 100GB, you already have in Dropbox, over
your home Internet connection.

Disclaimer: I'm the founder of deepfreeze.io.

~~~
remon
I immediately assumed this was Amazon Glacier based when I read your post and
that is nothing but an extremely good design decision on your part.

You've created a very useful product on top of very sound existing technology.
You don't get bonus points from your future customers for reinventing the
wheel rather than use very good existing services (and for the most part
Amazon AWS services are very good).

People that claim this is basically a wrapper around Glacier do not properly
appreciate the difference between a consumer facing service and the sort of
services Amazon is offering.

Good luck with deepfreeze.io!

------
adsfasdf23f23f
I signed up for an invite a month ago or so when this was posted and still
haven't received it.

~~~
vrypan
If you signed up a month ago, and you haven't received your invite, please
contact team@deepfreeze.io.

